

The first place to start when marketing your startup - cezinho
http://www.cezary.co/post/79977288955/marketing-fundamentals-canvas

======
shortsightedsid
A marketing plan or sheet as outlined is similar to a business plan. You can
even incorporate in the business plan. End of the day, as Eisenhower said -
plans are nothing, planning is everything.

